# errore durante l'installazione di xorg-x11

## Massimo_Beast

ciao , ho seguito l'handboock per filo e per segno , ho impostato la video_cards , ho impostato tutto quello che mi diceva l'handbook dentro menuconfig......adesso ho dato il comando 

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

 ma mi ha dato un errore , mi dice

```
for more information abaut blocked packages , please refer to the following section of the gentoo x86 handbook (architecture is irre
```

levant)

```

cosa faccio?
```

----------

## marziods

dovresti analizzare ciò che 

```
  emerge -pv xorg-x11 
```

 ti dice. troverai dei pacchetti con una [b]   qui trovi l'aiuto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1 se poi non ne esci... ask again!!!  :Very Happy: 

una curiosità... perchè xorg-x11?

mandi mandi

----------

## Massimo_Beast

anche con emerge -pv xorg-x11 , mi da lo stesso identico errore , ma non è che forse questi pacchetti sono bloccati per le architteture amd64?

forse devo installare gentoo in x86

----------

## mattylux

sarà molto meglio  xorg-server senza xorg-x11  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml una volta compilato fai partire hal  che ti  gestisce tutto lui senza problemi, mouse, tastiera e punti di montaggio..

----------

## Onip

e, soprattutto, l'errore lo devi ricopiare qui. altrimenti come facciamo ad aiutarti?

----------

## marziods

 *Massimo_Beast wrote:*   

> anche con emerge -pv xorg-x11 , mi da lo stesso identico errore , ma non è che forse questi pacchetti sono bloccati per le architteture amd64?
> 
> forse devo installare gentoo in x86

 

innanzitutto dovresti postare l'errore; poi non è detto che il blocco sia dovuto all'architettura ma potrebbe essere anche qualche USE flag che va in conflitto con il pacchetto che vuioi installare.

inoltre se fai un 

```
 man emerge 
```

 vedrai che l'opzione -v sta per verbose e l'altra  *Quote:*   

> --pretend (-p)
> 
>     Instead of actually performing the merge, simply display what *would* have been installed if --pretend weren't used. Using --pretend is strongly recommended before installing an unfamiliar package. In the printout:
> 
>     N	new (not yet installed)
> ...

 

pertanto ti direbbe cosa succederebbe se tu installassi questo o quel pacchetto.

se posti l'errore sicuramente potremmo aiutarti meglio.

mandi mandi

----------

